# Creston Touchpanels



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Creston Touchpanels

*With distinctive features for every application, Crestron's broad range of over 100 touchpanels delivers maximum value to your customers. Only Crestron offers touchpanels with embedded PCs, built-in MediaMarker™ annotation and 802.11g capabilities. From 3.6" to 17" widescreen displays to handhelds, FlipTops, wall mounts and tiltcase designs - *there's a Crestron touchpanel for every room and every budget.*


Ethernet connectivity
802.11g wireless
Video and HDTV
16 x 1200 high resolution RGB
Audience presentation output
32-bit Motorola Microprocessor
24-bit graphics
Alpha-channel transparency
Ultra-wide viewing angle
Bright, high-contrast display
Video signal enhancement features

*Which Crestron Touchpanel is right for your next project?
*Click here to download our Touchpanel Reference Guide


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.crestron.com/images/features/touchpanels/body/photo_1.jpg[/img]
Isys® is Crestron's award-winning family of touchpanels and the industry's most recognized brand name. With an updated look and sleek new base, the newest Isys panels offer a powerful feature set including standard built-in video, audio and Ethernet; bright, high-contrast, wide-angle displays; lightning-fast response and 24-bit color depth, resulting in astounding performance at a truly ground-breaking price point.

Isys touchpanels offer unmatched video capabilities and graphical performance to support a host of control applications in residential and commercial markets. Video is scalable for display in any sized window or full screen. Advanced gamma correction ensures accurate video color reproduction.

In addition to the stunning video quality, Isys panels offer anti-aliased 3D objects including buttons, frames, gauges and sliders. Anti-aliased text options include standard, embossed, beveled and fringed. Our own Synapse™ Graphics algorithm is native to the Isys hardware. These new graphics are part of the touchpanel's tool set presenting an ideal "canvas" to create great looking designs for any application without increasing the panel's file size or download time.

Audio features include built-in amplified speakers, volume control, line-level stereo input and a microphone with automatic gain control and line-level output. The speakers may be used to amplify signals from TV and video sources, or to support programmable intercom functionality in combination with the microphone. Customized WAV files may be loaded on the touchpanel to provide audible feedback, button clicks, voice prompts, and more.


----------



## Keypadman (Apr 13, 2007)

Sonnie, A am guessing that you own stock in this company???. Why is it that Crestron (the great) is buying remotes from URC ???


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nope... no stock owned here. I just thought their products were interesting.


----------

